# Uvesa will not use ywrap

## rcnelson

I recently put together a new computer with a fresh install of Gentoo, but I'm having a little problem with the uvesa framebuffer. Although uvesa responds to setting changes in screen resolution and mtrr (I had to change from 3 to 2 to fix some errors on loading), I can not get uvesa to use ywrap or ypan.

I always see the following:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # grep uvesa /var/log/dmesg 
> 
> [    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/md3 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32@75,mtrr:2,ywrap
> ...

 

At this point, I have a usable framebuffer, but screen scrolling is very slow with lots of flickering. Does anyone have any tips I could try out?

Kernel is 2.6.36-gentoo-r8. I have a new (but relatively cheap) Nvidia GeForce 210 video card. Is it possible that this video card does not support ywrap/ypan? I'm using the proprietary Nvidia drivers for X.

----------

## Wormo

Check for CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y in your kernel .config

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=657052#p657052

----------

## rcnelson

I checked my .config, and that flag is set to 'y':

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # grep CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE .config
> 
> CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y
> ...

 

...

----------

